# Puede un microcontrolador hacer las mismas tareas de un PLC?



## canales (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola amigos!!!

Estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual tengo que leer varios sensores y guardar sus valores en memoria para luego tomar una decisión, lo cual lo hago con una PLC. Pero resulta que los PLC son algo caro y necesito bajar un poco el costo de mi proyecto. Se me ocurrió la idea de usar un microcontrolador, envés de el PLC; pero realmente no sé si pudiera hacer la misma función con un micro. Además, tengo entendido que los microcontroladores solo aceptan entradas digitales y no analógicas; y yo necesito dos entradas analógicas para las lecturas de los sensores. Las salidas que necesito son digitales.

¿Sabe alguno de ustedes si realmente puedo sustituir el PLC por microcontrolador? 
Por favor si alguien sabe hágamelo saber, o por lo menor diganme algunas sugerencias de microcontroladores que ustedes crean me puedan servir para mi aplicación. 

De antemano muchas gracias.......


----------



## Loktar (Feb 5, 2007)

Por ejemplo, el PIC16F876 tiene creo 5 entradas analógicas.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 5, 2007)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #105, encontrarás ejemplos.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 5, 2007)

Si que se puede por una simple razon un PLC=Microcontrolador
Las diferencias son que un PLC esta pensado para uso industrial y programado por electricistas, debe gobernar entradas y salidas con sus protecciones, aislamientos...

O sea que si utilizas el microcontrolador deberas poner los transistores, reles, aprender un lenguaje de programacion y conocer el micro.


Te recomiendo la familia PIC del tipo PIC16F876 y PIC16F877, hay abundante información y son faciles de encontrar y programar.

El programador puedes encontrarlo o fabricartelo facilmente tu mismo, en las tiendas de electronica hay unos muy baratos que se utilizavan para el canal satelite.

El fabricante es www.microchip.com 
Bajate el datasheet, pero no desesperes con el monton de hojas, hay mucho papel, pero se utiliza igual que un recetario de cocina, buscas lo que necesites y ya esta, o te crees que los cocineros se empollan las recetas igualito que los abogados.


----------



## canales (Feb 6, 2007)

Les doy las gracias a todos ustedes. Sus comentarios y sugerencias me han sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## cheyo28 (Feb 19, 2009)

alguno me podria asesorar para la fabricacion de dicho PLC a partir de un pic.
Gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Aquì hay una muy buena pagina:  
http://inicia.es/de/juanmarod/main.htm#plc


----------



## santiago (Feb 19, 2009)

como dijo el filosofo fogo, el buscador no muerde ni embaraza  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=170965#170965


----------



## jotavives (Feb 20, 2009)

Y eso que es?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 22, 2009)

Yo creo que tendrías que leer las especificaciones técnicas de un PLC comercial y de allí buscar la forma de llevar esas especificaciones a un plc basado en microcontroladores pic que se adecue a esas especificaciones.


----------



## NESKAT (Jul 9, 2009)

Muchachos alguien podria indicarme un sitio web o algo para poder aprender a programar un plc


----------



## rencor (Feb 17, 2012)

MANDAME LO QUE QUIERES HACER Y LO HAGO. mi msn hustla_2h@hotmail.com


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 17, 2012)

Con mi profesor fue una eterna pelea, cuando realize mi proyecto de titulacion me dijo "porque no usaste un PLC" y despues de responder mil excusas me dijo que no que lo mejor era un plc porque estos se apegan a estanderes y ademas siempre va haber plcs en cambio si yo me moria quien hiba poder realizar el mismo circuito si solo yo hiba conocer como estaba hecho, y de esa nunca lo pude sacar talves tenia razon o talves estaba loco y era un aferrado quien sabe, el la pagina de saberelectronica tienen una revista donde exponen la creacion de un PLC

A si se me olvidad lo cierto es que lo que puede hacer un PLC lo puede hacer un micro controlador porque como bien dicen PLC = uC


----------



## powerful (Feb 17, 2012)

Hola Ajna, podrías postearnos tu proyecto de titulacón para conocerte mejor,....y si te ocurre una i rreparable eventualidad te podriamos reemplazar ,aquí somos muchos los foreros interesados.
¡Saludos!


----------

